

Deproulette – “Creative” use of the Python packaging framework - joarw
https://github.com/joar/deproulette

======
orta
This idea was pulled off really well in the Cocoa Community with pod-roulette
a few months back - [http://podroulette.com](http://podroulette.com)

We ran a hackathon based on it which was pretty fun too.
[http://blog.cocoapods.org/Hackathon-
Summary/](http://blog.cocoapods.org/Hackathon-Summary/)

~~~
joarw
I have received some feedback for extended functionality, I'll count this one
as such as well. Thank you :)

------
po84
Goes against the discomfort grain, but maybe throw it in a Docker container so
people can run it "safely"?

~~~
joarw
It's security through improbability.

